# Ant drink driving



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/DailyMailVideo/videos/1671539502926963/

Doesnâ€™t look great for him - has had lots of issue with alcohol and seems his mother was in the car


----------



## User2021 (Mar 19, 2018)

Finished imo, got too many issues.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 19, 2018)

His programs have been pulled


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 19, 2018)

With the money he must have why dosnt he just get himself a driver?
The lads got problems but he canâ€™t put the public in danger.
Hope he sorts it, but heâ€™s not helping himself with this sort of thing.
Theres lots of things addicts can do but if you have an alcohol problem donâ€™t drive as it never leaves your system.


----------



## user2010 (Mar 20, 2018)

What a family!
His Mother is a disgrace, she should've stopped him from driving, unless she was as bladdered as he was!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 20, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			What a family!
His Mother is a disgrace, she should've stopped him from driving, unless she was as bladdered as he was!

Click to expand...

Was he charged with being over the limit?


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 20, 2018)

I'll bet his mates not chuffed with him. Ant's the pro in the team, the other one's the clown.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Was he charged with being over the limit?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it's been reported yet, he was in the cells until around 2am though, maybe some of that was due to him being aggressive towards the policewoman (read an eyewitness statement on Sky news last night).
I foresee one of those grovelling interviews with Piers Morgan in the near future.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I foresee one of those grovelling interviews with Piers Morgan in the near future.
		
Click to expand...

I can forgive him most things but not if he does one of those with him.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			With the money he must have why dosnt he just get himself a driver?
		
Click to expand...

Well he'll have to now, I expect he loses his license?

Will we start to see programs presented by 'Dec' now? I can't really picture it...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

The wife of an old friend was in Byker Grove with Ant and Dec, to quote him "absolutely no talent, they've been stealing a living for years" :rofl:


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 20, 2018)

Also, why is he driving - I saw him get blinded by a paint ball gun in Byker Grove, surely that's illegal


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The wife of an old friend was in Byker Grove with Ant and Dec, to quote him "absolutely no talent, they've been stealing a living for years" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Agree, don't understand how they are so popular


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The wife of an old friend was in Byker Grove with Ant and Dec, to quote him "absolutely no talent, they've been stealing a living for years" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is she bitter?

I like them. They are the cheeky chaps, boys next door. Highly professional, make it look easy. Yes, it is only presenting but they do it smoothly and seemingly without effort, although I suspect a lot of practice goes into that. It's not their fault they get paid so much and come on, admit it, if they asked you to join their 4 ball at Close House you would say yes.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is she bitter?
		
Click to expand...

He bitter? 
Actually I think he was, his best mate from back in the day was the drummer from Roxy Music (he knew him from before he got the RM gig), I don't think he's ever got over his friend getting a massive break despite being a worse drummer lol.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

He / she, my mix up. Acting, music, tv etc can be as much to do with luck, being in the right place at the right time etc as talent. Yes you need talent but getting that lucky break, or not, is often the difference. Tough industry, I'm sure bitterness could eat you up if you let it.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2018)

Ant and Dec are the living embodiment of the word soporific. They haven't an ounce of talent between them and are merely there to appease grannies.

But then they are millionaires and I am not their target audience.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 20, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Ant and Dec are the living embodiment of the word soporific. They haven't an ounce of talent between them and are merely there to appease grannies.

But then they are millionaires and I am not their target audience.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, I think theyâ€™re excellent, I only watch Iâ€™m a Celeb for them, couldnâ€™t care about the other bits!

As for this incident, heâ€™s clearly still got issues, and hopefully he can recover, and he should be thankful he didnâ€™t seriously hurt anyone.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Ant and Dec are the living embodiment of the word soporific. They haven't an ounce of talent between them and are merely there to appease grannies.

But then they are millionaires and I am not their target audience.
		
Click to expand...

I'd disagree about them having no talent.  They are just about the best in the business at hosting live entertainment shows which is extremely difficult to do well.  Don't have a problem with people not liking the shows as I'd rather boil my own teeth than watch I'm a Celebrity or Britains got Talent, but I can appreciate that they do what they do extremely well.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			They haven't an ounce of talent between them 

.
		
Click to expand...

This is a grossly unfair statement, their tv shows are watched by millions and millions aren't generally going to watch talentless tv stars.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			This is a grossly unfair statement, their tv shows are watched by millions and millions aren't generally going to watch talentless tv stars.
		
Click to expand...

So are Michael Mcintyre's shows and he's duller than dirty dish water


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			This is a grossly unfair statement, their tv shows are watched by millions and millions aren't generally going to watch talentless tv stars.
		
Click to expand...

In this arena, talent is subjective. And they have none from my viewpoint.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			In this arena, talent is subjective. And they have none from my viewpoint.
		
Click to expand...

and yet they earn more money in a year than any of us will in our lifetime


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 21, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The wife of an old friend was in Byker Grove with Ant and Dec, to quote him "absolutely no talent, they've been stealing a living for years" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the wife doing now? 

Ant and Dec are millionaires many times over.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 21, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			and yet they earn more money in a year than any of us will in our lifetime
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Sadly pay scales are not issued based on my likes and dislikes. If they were...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Whatâ€™s the wife doing now? 

Ant and Dec are millionaires many times over.
		
Click to expand...

She only had a smallish part but sheâ€™s a well respected singer now. Doing what she loves and happy as owt, as for Ant, money means nothing obviously.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm not a great fan of them, mainly due to Ant. He always has to be centre of attention, and always wants to be the funny guy.
Whilst "The 2 Ronnies", "Morecombe and Wise" etc had 1 guy who was the funny one it worked as it wasn't forced. 
That said I hope he gets to grip with his demons.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2018)

If Ant has to do a prison stint will Dec go inside with him? 

"We're a celebrity, get us out of here!" :lol:


----------



## IanM (Mar 21, 2018)

I find them both really helpful....

...anything with them in, involved with or endorsing....  don't watch it.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 21, 2018)

I like some of their shows, if they werent on tv, would I miss them, no, but then I dont do a lot of tv unless its sports.  What I will say though, is that when Saturday night takeaway is on, its good light hearted fun, we come together as a family and all watch it together, and there are only 1 or 2 shows where that happens in our house so thats worth it alone for me. I hope he gets himself sorted, it looks quite bad at present for him, but with help from friends and family hopefully he can pull round.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm thinking (from the video some voyeuristic bystander) that he was pretty pissed when he got out of the car - though being reported as 'being in shock'.  The fact that he has immediately taken himself into rehab and given a roadside breathalyzer failure suggests to me that the lads underlying problem will have long been alcohol and hence why he has admitted himself.  

That he was in rehab last year for addiction to painkillers - whilst a very real addiction for many - is the sort of cross-addiction alcoholics and drug addicts have.  And so when they go into a rehab/treatment centre what is put up front as the reason is often not the underlying problem - either to keep face and to provide an 'acceptable' reason - or as denial.

I wish him well - and there is little point in castigating and publicly humiliating an alcoholic for drink driving - the alcoholic knows he shouldn't - but denial when in the grip of alcoholism is very strong and very difficult if not impossible to recognise and resist - even if, in this case, given the likely exhortations and pleading of his mum not to drive.

As I have read - alcoholism is the disease that makes you believe that you don't have the disease.

I have no concerns for Declan Donnelly - he will do just fine.  And I find the blaming of AM for DD loss of income or aspects of his career is sad and unthinking.  DD will understand his mate's problem and will not have any resentments for what has happened - and he will not I suggest want him blamed in any way.  He will know and be pleased that his mate is where he needs to be.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

Only ever see them on I'm a celebrity, but they are very good at their job. Presenting is not an easy art, just look at Gary Lineker.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Was he charged with being over the limit?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he has been charged with Drink Driving.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Was he charged with being over the limit?
		
Click to expand...

Has been now!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-43492842


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 21, 2018)

richart said:



			...just look at Gary Lineker.

Click to expand...

Many (most?) of us try not to!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Has been now!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-43492842

Click to expand...

Inevitable as it was. Not a good situation for him and you have to wonder what his future holds


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Inevitable as it was. Not a good situation for him and you have to wonder what his future holds
		
Click to expand...

His future can be a lot better than his recent (at the very least) past.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2018)

i cant understand how it took 3 days to charge him TBH, a few cops on here and idea's?

I d have thought thought DD failed breathalyzer and the lion intoxilyzer he would have been banged to rights and charged before leaving the station


----------



## User2021 (Mar 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i cant understand how it took 3 days to charge him TBH, a few cops on here and idea's?

I d have thought thought DD failed breathalyzer and the lion intoxilyzer he would have been banged to rights and charged before leaving the station
		
Click to expand...

No idea, by he. Same thoughts.
Fail breathalyser at side of road, get nicked.
Fail machine at station.
chucked in cell, sober up then charge.

Only two things I thought of were, investigating other driving charges or drugs test?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2018)

That's why I asked the question in post no. 6


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i cant understand how it took 3 days to charge him TBH, a few cops on here and idea's?

I d have thought thought DD failed breathalyzer and the lion intoxilyzer he would have been banged to rights and charged before leaving the station
		
Click to expand...

His management and ITV executives asking for time...?

I think ALL of that bunch as well as his advisors and 'hingers on' did him no favours at all - in fact they let him down probably for their own ends - in encouraging or even letting him return to such high profile work so soon after coming out of rehab last year.  

The fact that he took himself straight into rehab suggested to me that he was pi$$ed as a newt (and he looked it) when breathalized, he was not fit to return to work.


----------



## user2010 (Mar 22, 2018)

He should be prosecuted up to the fullest extent of the law and his mum should be done for aiding and abetting.
Scumbags.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			his mum should be done for aiding and abetting.
		
Click to expand...

Why?
Is there something to the story I donâ€™t know?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			His management and ITV executives asking for time...?

I think ALL of that bunch as well as his advisors and 'hingers on' did him no favours at all - in fact they let him down probably for their own ends - in encouraging or even letting him return to such high profile work so soon after coming out of rehab last year.  

The fact that he took himself straight into rehab suggested to me that he was pi$$ed as a newt (and he looked it) when breathalized, he was not fit to return to work.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, thats a full on condemnation. Given how successful his career has been until the last few years, I'm not sure you can blame management in particular. Unless you're suddenly an expert, how do you know it was his advisors insisting that he's released from rehab. Isn't that normally a clinical decision taken in conjunction with the patient and although there may have been pressure I don't think he made a conscious decision to come out of treatment significantly early or against medical/professional advice from the clinic


----------



## User2021 (Mar 22, 2018)

Looking at a pic of his ex today, he needed to be p1ssed and high one would imagine. 

In in fact she looks spaced out most of the time herself.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Looking at a pic of his ex today, he needed to be p1ssed and high one would imagine. 

In in fact she looks spaced out most of the time herself.
		
Click to expand...

I read somewhere sheâ€™s just agreed a Â£16m settlement on the divorce. 

Half of that will go up her nose from what Iâ€™ve heard, it canâ€™t help the bloke if youâ€™ve got your own issues and your Mrs is bang at it morning noon and night!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			He should be prosecuted up to the fullest extent of the law and his mum should be done for aiding and abetting.
Scumbags.
		
Click to expand...

Not very understanding are you...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2018)

`Jesus christ, I've just seen a couple of videos, he's completely off his nut.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow, thats a full on condemnation. Given how successful his career has been until the last few years, I'm not sure you can blame management in particular. Unless you're suddenly an expert, how do you know it was his advisors insisting that he's released from rehab. Isn't that normally a clinical decision taken in conjunction with the patient and although there may have been pressure I don't think he made a conscious decision to come out of treatment significantly early or against medical/professional advice from the clinic
		
Click to expand...

He most probably wouldn't have been 'released' from rehab - the treatment 'course' would have been completed - but I would not be surprised if he was rather encouraged to go back to work soon after coming out - much sooner than he needed and was good for him.  And in my understanding of addictions and life immediately after coming out of rehab - the individual needs time - and depending on how the addict is managing his addiction that may be quite a lot of time - and often not doing the same job or whatever you were doing before your collapse.  Because an addict going back to life pretty much 'as was' is on a sure road to a relapse.

Unless also addicts in recovery, those advising him or for whom he works would not truly understand the issues he would have been having to deal with and his own thinking around them.  So I was not _condemning_ those around him - rather just pointing out that they would most likely not understand that rehab/treatment is not the solution - it is the start of the solution.  For many it is simply a forceful means of getting separated from the 'drug' and of being introduced to what you have to do to develop a life in recovery.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2018)

I feel sorry for the dog thatâ€™s caught up in the middle of all this, and I mean the furry one ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm thinking (from the video *some voyeuristic bystander*) that he was pretty pissed when he got out of the car - though being reported as 'being in shock'.  The fact that he has immediately taken himself into rehab and given a roadside breathalyzer failure suggests to me that the lads underlying problem will have long been alcohol and hence why he has admitted himself.  

That he was in rehab last year for addiction to painkillers - whilst a very real addiction for many - is the sort of cross-addiction alcoholics and drug addicts have.  And so when they go into a rehab/treatment centre what is put up front as the reason is often not the underlying problem - either to keep face and to provide an 'acceptable' reason - or as denial.

I wish him well - and there is little point in castigating and publicly humiliating an alcoholic for drink driving - the alcoholic knows he shouldn't - but denial when in the grip of alcoholism is very strong and very difficult if not impossible to recognise and resist - even if, in this case, given the likely exhortations and pleading of his mum not to drive.

As I have read - alcoholism is the disease that makes you believe that you don't have the disease.

I have no concerns for Declan Donnelly - he will do just fine.  And I find the blaming of AM for DD loss of income or aspects of his career is sad and unthinking.  DD will understand his mate's problem and will not have any resentments for what has happened - and he will not I suggest want him blamed in any way.  He will know and be pleased that his mate is where he needs to be.
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me that finds this ironic? Not at all voyeuristic to be picking the bloke's life apart on here, but we'll have a pop at a passer by who videos it.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			I feel sorry for the dog thatâ€™s caught up in the middle of all this, and I mean the furry one ï˜
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			No idea, by he. Same thoughts.
Fail breathalyser at side of road, get nicked.
Fail machine at station.
chucked in cell, sober up then charge.

Only two things I thought of were, investigating other driving charges or drugs test?
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			i cant understand how it took 3 days to charge him TBH, a few cops on here and idea's?

I d have thought thought DD failed breathalyzer and the lion intoxilyzer he would have been banged to rights and charged before leaving the station
		
Click to expand...

The legal limit is 35 micrograms per 100 millilitres of breath.  From memory, Met policy when I was in was:

39 and under; release without charge.
40 - 50; Blood option.  If declined immediate charge.
51 and over; immediate charge.


So potentially he wasn't pissed as a newt but somewhere in-between, although it does seem mighty quick for a blood sample to come back.  However if it was a blood sample coming back there wouldn't be anything unusual in a monied customer coming back with a lawyer to be charged once the results are in, looking for any procedural breaches at the charging stage to get it thrown out at a later date.  

Another alternative is that if there was an immediate failure to sufficient level to charge but the Custody Officer feels the offender is in no fit state to process the information he could bail him to return to be charged at a later date.  Given that there's no chance of him driving the car as it's wrecked and to avoid hordes of press on the steps of the nick it might be simplest to release him once the evidence has been obtained and let him sober up on somebody else's watch rather than tying up the gaoler with the necessary checks.


----------



## user2010 (Mar 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not very understanding are you...
		
Click to expand...


What's to understand?
The scumbag drove his car knowing he was drunk and crashed into 2 cars. 
His scumbag mother let him.
He's extremely lucky he didn't knock down/run over/seriously injure any pedestrians, cyclists, motorcyclists etc.
He'll get no sympathy from me, but the Professional hand-wringers will be saying, `it's not his fault, he has an illness` etc.
BS


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is it just me that finds this ironic? Not at all voyeuristic to be picking the bloke's life apart on here, but we'll have a pop at a passer by who videos it.   

Click to expand...

Not picking over his life at all - simply reflecting on what rehab and recovery mean for any addict and the risk that any addict runs returning to life 'as was' - especially relatively soon after coming out of rehab/treatment.  

And in that context wondering why he was back 'on screen' and so far from home so soon after coming out of rehab - suggesting that he would have been encouraged and supported to do that by individuals with no understanding whatsoever of addiction.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 23, 2018)

Why didn't he get a taxi? He's loaded!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Why didn't he get a taxi? He's loaded!
		
Click to expand...

He was definitely loaded &#127867;&#127867;&#127867;&#127867;


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2018)

It's quite odd the irony of a bunch of golfers talking about drink driving, when the vast majority within this forum will happily down a pint or two, may be more after a round of golf then drive home. Don't get me wrong I'm not suggesting people are getting hammered then driving home over the limit but you must see the irony.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			It's quite odd the irony of a bunch of golfers talking about drink driving, when the vast majority within this forum will happily down a pint or two, may be more after a round of golf then drive home. Don't get me wrong I'm not suggesting people are getting hammered then driving home over the limit but you must see the irony.
		
Click to expand...

There was a thread on this a little while ago. I was amazed how many on here are happy to have 2 pints and then drive home. We don't know his results yet but that could be the same for him.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			It's quite odd the irony of a bunch of golfers talking about drink driving, when the vast majority within this forum will happily down a pint or two, may be more after a round of golf then drive home. Don't get me wrong I'm not suggesting people are getting hammered then driving home over the limit but you must see the irony.
		
Click to expand...

Two pints of weaker ale wouldn't quite put you over the limit though would it? Nor two pints of shandy as my driving mates tend to have. I think what Ant has done is quite a way beyond that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Two pints of weaker ale wouldn't quite put you over the limit though would it?
		
Click to expand...

It depends on the individual. Why take the risk, for yourself and others?


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Two pints of weaker ale wouldn't quite put you over the limit though would it? Nor two pints of shandy as my driving mates tend to have. I think what Ant has done is quite a way beyond that.
		
Click to expand...

As I wrote, I wasn't suggesting people were getting a skinfull then driving, I would expect as adults people have more common sense then that. But regardless of the strength of what alcohol you drink after a round, you are still drinking and driving.

The simple rule for any sensible person, is if you are going to have a drink then do not drive.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			As I wrote, I wasn't suggesting people were getting a skinfull then driving, I would expect as adults people have more common sense then that. But regardless of the strength of what alcohol you drink after a round, you are still drinking and driving.

The simple rule for any sensible person, is if you are going to have a drink then do not drive.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously it's fine to have *a* drink and drive, otherwise the law wouldn't say that you can?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2018)

I think that there is some confusion here attributing what we would see as rational thinking to an addict. Simple fact is that alcoholics do not see things rationally. Depending on the severity of the issue, alcoholics can be drink driving a huge percentage of the time especially is classed as a functioning alcoholic. Thing is that they do not, as a whole, appreciate the severity of what they are doing and often just see it as part of daily life. Not saying that it is right in any way, just pointing out that trying to apply the way that you think to an addict is not an accurate way of looking at a situation. 
Alcoholics can also be very craft in the concealment of their problem, especially in this instance when you have supposedly addressed the problem. Again, if the alcoholic if functioning then it is totally possible that any passenger would not be aware of the fact that they are over the limit. Simple things like putting spirits in water bottles etc are often used to conceal the fact that an alcoholic has fallen off the wagon. 
As for the lack of care from his management etc, I do feel that he was rushed through rehab and back to work to ensure that he was available for I'm a Celebrity. Pure hypothesis but seems possible. 

Anyway, hard for me to be judgemental having had extensive experience with a thankfully now over 10 years clean alcoholic relative. Just bear in mind that it really is very difficult to deal with.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously it's fine to have *a* drink and drive, otherwise the law wouldn't say that you can?
		
Click to expand...

This is where a few people will disagree, it is not okay to have, *a,* drink and drive, my view is if you are going to drink common sense should tell you not to drive. It doesn't matter if it's one drink or two or more.



GB72 said:



			I think that there is some confusion here attributing what we would see as rational thinking to an addict. Simple fact is that alcoholics do not see things rationally. Depending on the severity of the issue, alcoholics can be drink driving a huge percentage of the time especially is classed as a functioning alcoholic. Thing is that they do not, as a whole, appreciate the severity of what they are doing and often just see it as part of daily life. Not saying that it is right in any way, just pointing out that trying to apply the way that you think to an addict is not an accurate way of looking at a situation. 
Alcoholics can also be very craft in the concealment of their problem, especially in this instance when you have supposedly addressed the problem. Again, if the alcoholic if functioning then it is totally possible that any passenger would not be aware of the fact that they are over the limit. Simple things like putting spirits in water bottles etc are often used to conceal the fact that an alcoholic has fallen off the wagon. 
As for the lack of care from his management etc, I do feel that he was rushed through rehab and back to work to ensure that he was available for I'm a Celebrity. Pure hypothesis but seems possible. 

Anyway, hard for me to be judgemental having had extensive experience with a thankfully now over 10 years clean alcoholic relative. Just bear in mind that it really is very difficult to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

No confusion on my part, whether you are an alcoholic, functioning or otherwise, or a non-alcoholic, if you decide to drink then drive you are not thinking rationally. Common sense and any thought for your actions has gone out the window and you are prepared to face the consequences of your actions should you be caught.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Why didn't he get a taxi? He's loaded!
		
Click to expand...

if he is an alcoholic then in his mind he was not drunk and was quite capable of driving - and nothing his mother might have said would have been able to change his mind.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2018)

GB72 said:



			I think that there is some confusion here attributing what we would see as rational thinking to an addict. Simple fact is that alcoholics do not see things rationally. Depending on the severity of the issue, alcoholics can be drink driving a huge percentage of the time especially is classed as a functioning alcoholic. Thing is that they do not, as a whole, appreciate the severity of what they are doing and often just see it as part of daily life. Not saying that it is right in any way, just pointing out that trying to apply the way that you think to an addict is not an accurate way of looking at a situation. 
Alcoholics can also be very craft in the concealment of their problem, especially in this instance when you have supposedly addressed the problem. Again, if the alcoholic if functioning then it is totally possible that any passenger would not be aware of the fact that they are over the limit. Simple things like putting spirits in water bottles etc are often used to conceal the fact that an alcoholic has fallen off the wagon. 
As for the lack of care from his management etc, I do feel that he was rushed through rehab and back to work to ensure that he was available for I'm a Celebrity. Pure hypothesis but seems possible. 

Anyway, hard for me to be judgemental having had extensive experience with a thankfully now over 10 years clean alcoholic relative. Just bear in mind that it really is very difficult to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

You've got it...


----------

